
Waldo: Computing the optimal search strategy for finding Waldo - dsr12
http://www.randalolson.com/2015/02/03/heres-waldo-computing-the-optimal-search-strategy-for-finding-waldo/
======
NTripleOne
I was never able to find any Waldos in my books, just Wallys.

